# ideas please - I've got to find ideas for gluten free AND veggie lunch!



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Hoping someone might be able to come up with some ideas to help me.... ?

I've got visitors for lunch this weekend, they don't have huge appetites and normally I would have served something like soup, bread, cheese and ham or even just sandwiches.

There are 5 of us - 2 meat eaters, me and my Mum are veggies, and my aunt is strictly gluten free (she is wheat intolerant).

I have no idea what to cook us as a group that will tick all the boxes without looking like I've been made to make somthing different for all, as I don't want people to feel awkward.  I suggested to my Mum I might make something like a mushroom risotto with green salad, and she said it might not be the best idea as when they return home that night, my Mum is making curry which will also obviously have a rice element, so to try and think of things that don't involve indian/rice themes either  

The only other thing I could think of is spanish omelette/tortilla type of thing?

If anyone can help, I'd be mighty grateful for suggestions......!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry - you already took my idea of the Tortilla.....  only other thing I could think of was patas bravas - little sauted new potatoes in a rich spicy tomato sauce, I have them with a salad and could eat buckets!
Hope you have a nice lunch! 
R
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

How about gnocchi in a mushroom or veg & tomato sauce (made with potato). Other than that a bean cassarole, lentil stew would do- you should be able to find something on-line if you google. The BBC  website or Delia on-line usually have good recipes.

HTH?

Gill


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

How about jacket potatoes, salad with a variety of fillings i.e. cheese, tuna, eggmayo?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How about veg fajitas?


----------



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Jacket spuds are always safe, and don't need too much tending to.  All great ideas though - lots for me to take further!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------

